# warped neck repair



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

I just picked up an old bass guitar which I'm quite sure is a Frankenstein build. Most of it appears to be playable but the neck is warped and there is no visible truss rod. I'd like to straighten the neck and think I may try planting the neck between two supports and hanging a weight in the middle with the hope if it straightening over time. Any thoughts or suggestions to my plan?

Thanks Ray


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

interesting plan........reminds me of the time I was trying to take the warp out of an old pine table board......laid it on the lawn warp side up in the sun....left it over night and bingo ....it warped the other way due to the moisture in the lawn and the action of the sun........did this flip flop for a few days until I got it right.............I believe a luther would use a heating iron to correct.........good luck


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks,

Please tell me about the heating iron approach


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

